# 3 Charaktere, Entweder Garnich Oder Unvollständig



## *Burninghey* (Gast) (10. September 2006)

Hi,

habe mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen Blasc installiert. In den Einstellungen / Anzeigeoptionen sind von einem Acc 3 Charaktere ausgewählt (Ika, Kel'Thuzad, Horde; Wu und Chinga, Aegwynn, Allianz) und außerdem Haken vor Talente / Ausrüstung / Rezepte / Bankinhalt / Inventar Gold.

Es ist jetzt schon mehr als 24h her, daß ich das erste Mal mit Blasc am laufen ausgeloggt habe, und eben nochmal alle Chars angeschaut und wow dann beendet.

Wu ist in der Datenbank garnicht zu finden.
Chinga und Ika werden angezeigt, aber nur sehr unvollständig, außer Gold, Level, Rang wird nichts angezeigt, also kein Inventar, keine Bank, keine Ausrüstung etc pp.

Die betreffende BlascProfiler.lua ist etwas lang:

```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Aegwynn"] = {
			["Chinga"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 508,
					["dps"] = 119.849678855689,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.832000134512782,
					["damage"] = "316:363",
					["attack"] = 300,
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 57,
					["sta"] = 93,
					["spi"] = 69,
					["agi"] = 121,
					["int"] = 64,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 6,
				["recipes"] = {
					["Erste Hilfe"] = {
						["Gegengift"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Runenstoffverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Leinenverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Seidenverband"] = 1,
						["Magiestoffverband"] = 1,
						["Wollverband"] = 1,
						["Seidenverband"] = 1,
						["Leinenverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Magiestoffverband"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Wollverband"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffverband"] = 1,
					},
				},
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 25,
					["arcane"] = 15,
					["fire"] = 63,
					["shadow"] = 15,
					["nature"] = 15,
				},
				["armor"] = 2612,
				["level"] = 60,
				["guildname"] = "Angelverein Gnomeregan",
				["bank"] = {
					["11370:0:0"] = 30,
					["13354:0:0"] = 4,
					["2775:0:0"] = 4,
					["19182:0:0"] = 5,
					["22523:0:0"] = 2,
					["1288:0:0"] = 4,
					["13357:0:0"] = 20,
					["8165:0:0"] = 20,
					["9608:0:0"] = 1,
					["6037:0:0"] = 20,
					["17901:0:0"] = 1,
					["20741:0:0"] = 1,
					["11185:0:0"] = 28,
					["8170:0:0"] = 100,
					["20869:0:0"] = 2,
					["19832:0:0"] = 1,
					["15423:0:0"] = 13,
					["15416:0:0"] = 76,
					["8218:0:0"] = 1,
					["9240:0:0"] = 1,
					["8368:0:0"] = 6,
					["5816:0:0"] = 1,
					["22529:0:0"] = 14,
					["9452:0:0"] = 1,
					["12359:0:0"] = 20,
					["8152:0:0"] = 9,
					["20742:0:0"] = 1,
					["8171:0:0"] = 20,
					["3575:0:0"] = 15,
					["12219:0:0"] = 1,
					["22527:0:0"] = 33,
					["10818:0:0"] = 1,
					["20801:0:0"] = 1,
					["13356:0:0"] = 18,
					["19768:0:0"] = 3,
					["13929:0:0"] = 4,
					["11078:0:0"] = 6,
					["10823:0:0"] = 1,
					["22525:0:0"] = 10,
					["11482:0:0"] = 1,
					["8150:0:0"] = 13,
					["11184:0:0"] = 35,
					["21383:0:0"] = 4,
					["15412:0:0"] = 20,
					["3898:0:0"] = 1,
					["22524:0:0"] = 1,
					["19767:0:0"] = 3,
					["11020:0:0"] = 1,
					["12844:0:0"] = 9,
					["15407:0:0"] = 3,
					["17191:0:0"] = 1,
					["12735:0:0"] = 1,
					["12337:0:0"] = 1,
					["20498:0:0"] = 5,
					["18705:0:0"] = 1,
					["15417:0:0"] = 1,
					["20863:0:0"] = 5,
					["18706:0:0"] = 1,
					["3860:0:0"] = 39,
					["3577:0:0"] = 5,
					["5462:0:0"] = 1,
					["22526:0:0"] = 25,
					["15419:0:0"] = 9,
					["22528:0:0"] = 198,
					["13377:0:0"] = 91,
					["20802:0:0"] = 5,
					["11188:0:0"] = 14,
					["11186:0:0"] = 50,
					["20859:0:0"] = 5,
				},
				["race"] = "Zwerg",
				["pvprank"] = 4,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 361,
					["dps"] = 77.07936450637997,
					["attackspeed"] = 3.600000170990825,
					["damage"] = "252:303",
				},
				["equip"] = {
					["Waist"] = "21463:0:0",
					["Finger0"] = "22722:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "12929:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "12065:0:0",
					["Back"] = "13340:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "6385:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "11814:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "19833:247:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "13965:0:0",
					["Head"] = "19875:0:0",
					["Finger1"] = "9533:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "15050:1893:0",
					["Ranged"] = "22347:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "1604:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "15052:1843:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "15051:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "13967:1843:0",
				},
				["money"] = 2890845,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 3175,
				["class"] = "JÃ¤ger",
				["inv"] = {
					["16309:0:0"] = 1,
					["18042:0:0"] = 1170,
					["5864:0:0"] = 1,
					["20458:0:0"] = 1,
					["12530:0:0"] = 5,
					["11231:0:0"] = 1,
					["22649:0:0"] = 1,
					["15257:2646:370"] = 1,
					["21248:0:0"] = 1,
					["20558:0:0"] = 1,
					["19816:0:0"] = 1,
					["22201:0:0"] = 1,
					["21256:0:0"] = 1,
					["10620:0:0"] = 5,
					["7005:0:0"] = 1,
					["21249:0:0"] = 1,
					["12455:0:0"] = 4,
					["20375:0:0"] = 1,
					["17739:0:0"] = 1,
					["14342:0:0"] = 5,
					["12650:0:0"] = 1,
					["20888:0:0"] = 1,
					["7909:0:0"] = 1,
					["22650:0:0"] = 1,
					["21251:0:0"] = 1,
					["13927:0:0"] = 2,
					["20559:0:0"] = 2,
					["20943:0:0"] = 1,
					["20560:0:0"] = 13,
					["13174:0:0"] = 15,
					["12841:0:0"] = 9,
					["11285:0:0"] = 1332,
					["19992:0:0"] = 1,
					["8076:0:0"] = 6,
					["8950:0:0"] = 17,
					["20459:0:0"] = 1,
					["20424:0:0"] = 7,
					["17728:1843:0"] = 1,
					["8079:0:0"] = 30,
					["12384:0:0"] = 1,
					["12846:0:0"] = 1,
					["12840:0:0"] = 11,
					["22715:0:0"] = 1,
					["1645:0:0"] = 20,
					["12360:0:0"] = 5,
					["14530:0:0"] = 18,
					["17750:0:0"] = 1,
					["17744:0:0"] = 1,
					["10659:0:0"] = 1,
					["13289:0:0"] = 1,
					["20377:0:0"] = 3,
					["11122:0:0"] = 1,
					["19904:0:0"] = 1,
					["21250:0:0"] = 1,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["2901:0:0"] = 1,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Tierherrschaft"] = "0550003001500050210000500100000000000000",
					["Treffsicherheit"] = "0050005010010000000000000000000000000000",
					["Ãœberleben"] = "3300000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.12.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["health"] = 3267,
				["skills"] = {
					["Sprache: Zwergisch"] = "300:300",
					["Bogen"] = "259:300",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Ã„xte"] = "78:300",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Kochkunst"] = "300:300",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Ãœberleben"] = "1:1",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "225:300",
					["ArmbrÃ¼ste"] = "300:300",
					["Schwere RÃ¼stung"] = "1:1",
					["Schusswaffen"] = "215:305",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "1:300",
					["ZweihandÃ¤xte"] = "212:300",
					["Tierherrschaft"] = "1:1",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "299:300",
					["KÃ¼rschnerei"] = "300:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "163:300",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:300",
					["StÃ¤be"] = "175:300",
					["Widderreiten"] = "1:1",
					["Verteidigung"] = "298:300",
					["Angeln"] = "1:75",
					["Dolche"] = "1:300",
					["Bergbau"] = "300:300",
					["Treffsicherheit"] = "1:1",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0.215686287265271,
				["guildtitle"] = "AngeltrÃ¤ger",
			},
			["Wu"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attack"] = 300,
					["dps"] = 319.3333181658146,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.500000071246177,
					["attackpower"] = 56,
					["damage"] = "450:508",
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 30,
					["sta"] = 45,
					["spi"] = 126,
					["agi"] = 35,
					["int"] = 125,
				},
				["recipes"] = {
					["Schneiderei"] = {
						["Blutrebenweste"] = 1,
						["Spinnenseidenslipper"] = 1,
						["Schwarzes Seidenpack"] = 1,
						["HandgenÃ¤hte Leinenkniehosen"] = 1,
						["Sylvanschultern"] = 1,
						["Argentumstiefel"] = 1,
						["PhÃ¶nixhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["RunenstoffgÃ¼rtel"] = 1,
						["SpinnengÃ¼rtel"] = 1,
						["Schwere Wollhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Azurblaue Seidenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Langer Seidenumhang"] = 1,
						["Modisches blaues Hemd"] = 1,
						["Einfaches Kleid"] = 1,
						["Handschuhe des wahren Glaubens"] = 1,
						["Verzauberter Magiestoffbeutel"] = 1,
						["Rote Magiestoffhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Leinentasche"] = 1,
						["PhÃ¶nixhose"] = 1,
						["Wollstoffballen"] = 1,
						["Rote Wollstiefel"] = 1,
						["Infernohandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Leinenschuhe mit weichen Sohlen"] = 1,
						["Schattenkapuze"] = 1,
						["Schwere Leinenhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Schwarze Magiestoffhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Teufelsstoffschultern"] = 1,
						["Rote Magiestoffweste"] = 1,
						["Schattenzwirnstiefel"] = 1,
						["Aschenstoffstiefel"] = 1,
						["Verzaubererkutte"] = 1,
						["Winterzwirnrobe"] = 1,
						["Schattenzwirnhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Einfache Leinenhose"] = 1,
						["GrÃ¼ne Seidenschultern"] = 1,
						["Perlenschnallenumhang"] = 1,
						["Schwarze Magiestoffrobe"] = 1,
						["Irdener SeidengÃ¼rtel"] = 1,
						["Leinenstoffballen"] = 1,
						["Smokingjacke"] = 1,
						["Blauer Overall"] = 1,
						["Geisterzwirnhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Schattenzwirnmaske"] = 1,
						["Schwarze Magiestoffschultern"] = 1,
						["Hexerzwirnrobe"] = 1,
						["Teufelsstoffkapuze"] = 1,
						["Winterzwirntunika"] = 1,
						["Rote Leinentasche"] = 1,
						["GroÃŸe Adeptenrobe"] = 1,
						["Einfaches schwarzes Kleid"] = 1,
						["Mondstofftasche"] = 1,
						["Festlicher roter Hosenanzug"] = 1,
						["Hellstoffhose"] = 1,
						["Hellgelbes Hemd"] = 1,
						["Cenarische KrÃ¤utertasche"] = 1,
						["GrÃ¼ne SeidenrÃ¼stung"] = 1,
						["Rote Leinenweste"] = 1,
						["Teufelsstoffstiefel"] = 1,
						["Mondstoffrobe"] = 1,
						["Braunes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
						["Modisches rotes Hemd"] = 1,
						["Schwarze Magiestoffgamaschen"] = 1,
						["Runenstofftunika"] = 1,
						["Braune Leinenweste"] = 1,
						["VerstÃ¤rkte Wollschultern"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffstiefel"] = 1,
						["Rotes Leinenhemd"] = 1,
						["Azurblaue Seidenweste"] = 1,
						["Admiralshut"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffrobe"] = 1,
						["Formelles weiÃŸes Hemd"] = 1,
						["Sylvankrone"] = 1,
						["Oranges Kampfhemd"] = 1,
						["Spinnenseidenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Mondstoff"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffhose"] = 1,
						["Runenstoffschultern"] = 1,
						["Smokinghemd"] = 1,
						["Aschenstoffweste"] = 1,
						["WeiÃŸes Wollkleid"] = 1,
						["Blutrebengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Teufelsstofftasche"] = 1,
						["Verzauberte Runenstofftasche"] = 1,
						["Rote Magiestoffhose"] = 1,
						["Blaue Leinenweste"] = 1,
						["Stiefel des Verzauberers"] = 1,
						["Robe der Macht"] = 1,
						["Rote Wolltasche"] = 1,
						["Schwarzes Magiestoffstirnband"] = 1,
						["Hellstoffrobe"] = 1,
						["Purpurrote Seidenpantalons"] = 1,
						["HÃ¤nde der Dunkelheit"] = 1,
						["Schattenzwirnschultern"] = 1,
						["Kleines Seidenpack"] = 1,
						["Winterzwirnhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Winterzwirnhose"] = 1,
						["Purpurrote Seidenschultern"] = 1,
						["Leinenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Eisiger Umhang"] = 1,
						["WeiÃŸe Leinenrobe"] = 1,
						["Wolltasche"] = 1,
						["Purpurroter Seidenumhang"] = 1,
						["Einfache Leinenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Magiestoffballen"] = 1,
	   &nb
```


----------



## Sirneo (12. September 2006)

Ist bei mir ähnlich.

Neolus--Kargath--230547

Bei werde die Verzauberrezpte nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Gothic* (Gast) (13. September 2006)

Sirneo schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ähnlich.
> 
> Neolus--Kargath--230547
> 
> ...



ich habe Bergbau verlernt und Verzauberungskunst gelernt. leider taucht das nicht unter <Rezepte> auf... sehr schade...


----------



## Roran (13. September 2006)

*Burninghey* schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen Blasc installiert. In den Einstellungen / Anzeigeoptionen sind von einem Acc 3 Charaktere ausgewählt (Ika, Kel'Thuzad, Horde; Wu und Chinga, Aegwynn, Allianz) und außerdem Haken vor Talente / Ausrüstung / Rezepte / Bankinhalt / Inventar Gold.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Burninghey* (Gast) (13. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> *Ist das aus Deiner BANK ?* ...


Ja.

Ich hab grade geschaut, und die Datensätze von Chinga und Wu sind jetzt komplett auf Buffed, so wie sie sein sollten.
Die Daten von Ika fehlen allerdings immernoch, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Roran (13. September 2006)

*Burninghey* schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ich hab grade geschaut, und die Datensätze von Chinga und Wu sind jetzt komplett auf Buffed, so wie sie sein sollten.
> Die Daten von Ika fehlen allerdings immernoch, wie oben beschrieben.


Mach mal einen " Manuellen Upload ", das könnte helfen.


----------

